# Grilled Lemon Pepper Shrimp



## Raine (Jul 28, 2005)

*Grilled Lemon Pepper Shrimp *



_Ingredients:_ ½ cup vegetable oil (preferably peanut oil)
1 tablespoon sesame oil
2 tablespoons grated ginger
4 coarsely chopped green onions
1 tablespoon finely chopped lemon (or orange) zest, plus additional for garnish
1 tablespoon coarsely ground black pepper
1 tablespoon light soy sauce
1 teaspoon crushed hot red chile (piquin or santaka)
2 crushed star anise
2 pounds medium or large shrimp, shelled and deveined, tails left on 

_Directions:_ 

Heat vegetable oil and sesame oil over moderate heat in a wok or heavy skillet, until a piece of ginger will foam when dropped into the oil. Remove the pan from the heat. Add ginger, green onions, lemon (or orange) zest, black pepper, light soy sauce, red chile and star anise. Let the marinade sit at room temperature for 2 to 3 hours to allow the oil to flavor. Strain the oil and press on the solids to extract as much flavor as possible. 

Put the flavored oil into a resealable plastic bag, add the shrimp, and toss to coat. Refrigerate for 4 to 8 hours, turning the bag a couple of times. 

Soak 12 bamboo skewers in water for 15 minutes before using. Remove the shrimp and reserve the marinade. Thread the shrimp on the skewers, using 2 parallel skewers spaced about 1/2 inch apart (6 sets of skewers total). This will hold the shrimp in place and make turning them easy. 

Heat the grill to medium hot and grill the shrimp, turning and basting occasionally with the reserved marinade, for about 5 minutes or until they are pink and opaque. Garnish with lemon zest and serve warm or hot. Makes 6 to 8 servings as an appetizer or 4 as a main course.


----------

